# Links in Artikeln



## Heiko (13 Juli 2002)

In letzter Zeit finden sich immer wieder Links in Artikeln, die auf eine Dialerseite oder eine "gefährliche" Seite verlinken. Das ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, ich möchte aber bitten, dass Links, die man besser *nicht* anklicken soll, nicht aktiv verlinkt werden.
Hintergrund: das Forum macht aus allen Textteilen, die wie Webseiten aussehen, automatisch einen Link.
Beispiel: 
www.computerbetrug.de wird zum Link
http://www.computerbetrug.de wird ebenfalls zum Link.

In verschiedenen Foren hat sich eingebürgert, potentiell gefährliche Links mit zwei Sternen im "http" zu entschärfen.
Das wäre dann also so:
h**p://www.computerbetrug.de wird nicht automatisch verlinkt.

Ich bitte um Beachtung zum Schutz der unbedarften Leser.


----------

